# Gilde-Buffed



## Axarax (1. März 2007)

Gibt es schon Planungen für PvE / PvP Gilden?
Sonst könnte man vielleicht ja mal einen Entwurf einer Buffed-Gilde starten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Homepage, TS, etc. lässt sich ja schnell zusammenfinden, ausserdem könnten wir bei einer scho jetztigen Planung auch schon diskutieren wo der Schwerpunkt liegen soll: PvE oder PvP.
Ich selber weise 2500 Stunden WoW-/played und 450 Stunden GuildWars/played auf also bin ich in der Welt der MMMORPGs gut informiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hättet ihr lust da schon im vorraus irgend was zu starten shcon n paar mal im TS zu reden und uns vorzubereiten um einige der Ersten WAR-r0xorz zu werden?

-Axarax-


----------



## Monolith (1. März 2007)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, versuchst du gerade den Versuch mit den Leuten von Buffed.de eine Gilde zu starten?! Meinst du damit die Moderatoren oder die User (zB hier im Forum)?


----------



## Axarax (1. März 2007)

Allgemein die Community die sich jetzt schon festlegt WAR zu spielen.
So könnte man im vorraus schon Planungen starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Axa-


----------



## Thoa (1. März 2007)

Ich werde die ersten Wochen in Warhammer Online ohne Gilde verbringen. Ich hab ja eh meinen persönlichen Schamanen an meiner Seite und von daher plane ich da auch noch nicht gross. Gilden brauche ich auch ehrlich gesagt nur zum Raiden.. ausser es handelt sich wirklich um eine Erwachsenengilde die Rollenspiel betreibt und einen Tick Verücktheit an und in sich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (3. März 2007)

ich werde mir nen Schwarzork Machen und dann Später erst ne Gilde Suchen^^.Aber was mir gerade auffällt es gibt Paralelen zwischen WOW und WAR. Ahratibecken= Untote kann man als Chaos nehmen und Menschen die man als Menschen in Warhammer nimmt Bekämpfen sich und Alterac Gebirge Orks gegen Zwerge auch das selbe das macht mich stuzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber kann damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach noch was Für die Horde und Für Gork und Mork


----------



## Gramir (3. März 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Aber was mir gerade auffällt es gibt Paralelen zwischen WOW und WAR. Ahratibecken= Untote kann man als Chaos nehmen und Menschen die man als Menschen in Warhammer nimmt Bekämpfen sich und Alterac Gebirge Orks gegen Zwerge auch das selbe das macht mich stuzig...



Tut mir Leid für Offtopic aber ich bin gerade wieder um 3 Jahre gealtert.
Es ist normal das MMORPGS parallelen aufweisen. Dennoch kann ich dir garantieren, das WAR ungleich WOW ist. Zudem ist der Konflikt zwischen Zwerge -> Grünhäute, Menschen -> Chaos älter als WoW.

Das man WAR und WoW vergleicht scheint wohl langsam zum Alltag zu werden. Naja, ich vergleiche auch gerne Äpfel und Birnen, weil sie zur Kategorie Obst gehören. Beide wachsen auf Bäumen, beide haben Kerne und beide sind sie Rund von außen...


----------



## Axarax (3. März 2007)

WAR's Geschichte ist aber um Jahre älter, als die des WoW/WARI-III denn WAR ist schöpfer der GRÜNEN Grünhäute (outoftopic)
Und Ideen "Klau" gibt es bei jeden MMORPGS denn es wurde schon fast alles mal auspprobiert - und, dass es konflikte geben muss ist ja auch klar und Mensch gegen Zwerge wäre recht stutzig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Axarax-


----------



## Dan (3. März 2007)

Klar gibt es parallelen zwischen allen RPGs. Das liegt nicht am fehlenden Einfallsreichtum der Erfinder, sonder an der festen Basis des Fantasy-Gernres.
Jeder Fantasyfilm und jede Fantasy-Welt begündet sich auf den festgelegten Grundwerten des Gernes und es gilt bei vielen Fans als undenkbar, diese Basis zu verändern.
Orks und Untote sind immer dabei und immer böse. Menschen sind immer die Guten, werden aber meist leicht von Dunkelheit und Leichtsinn geführt. Elfen sind immer anmutige und weise Geschöpfe mit einem Hauch Versnobtheit. 
Wenn ein Autor eine neue Fantasy-Welt erfindet, so hat er sicher viel Spielraum für seine eigenen Idee, aber die Basis ist und bleibt gleich. Ich glaub es würde nicht machbar sein, auf einmal Zwerge mit Dämonen zusammen gegen Elfen und Orks kämpfen zu lassen. :-)

Wer dich mal ausgiebig über das Gernre Fantasy informieren will, darf gern in der Wikipedia lesen. Insbesondere auch die weiterführenden Seiten zu HighFantasy, LowFantasy und ScienceFantasy:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasy

Und warum WAR dem WoW sehr vom Charakter ähnelt liegt neben all den Gleichheites des Genres einfach daran, dass sich das WoW-Universum auf der Ideen-Basis des WAR-Universums begründet. WAR hat vor Jahrzehnten ein innovatives Kampf- und Spellsystem eingeführt, das dich Blizzard hat lizensieren lassen. 
Und dass sich neben den Regeln auch noch die Interfaces der heutigen RPGs zu ähneln liegt weitgehend daran, dass sich über die letzten Jahre und durch viele Murks-Spiele herausgestellt hat, was für die einfachere Benutzerführung am sinnvollsten ist. Einen Character-Screen, ein Inventar, ein Questlog, eine Spellbar... Das hat weiß Gott nicht Blizzard erfunden. Sowas gabs schon viel viele Jahre vorher, es hat sich nur besonders durch WoW verbessert und standartisiert. :-)

So, das war das Wort zum Sonntag. :-P


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (4. März 2007)

Dan ne frage spielste dann auch in WAR nen Zwerg wenn ja sehen wir uns auf dem Shlachtfeld Wuhahaha
Und noch was:ich werde dich und deine mindere rasse zum Kuchenbacken verwenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mmmh Zwergentorte) Für die Horde und Für Gork und Mork (dont worry be happy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kruaal (7. März 2007)

Dan, in WAR gibt es keine eindeutig "gute" Seite. Jede Seite hat ihre moralisch guten und schlechten Seiten. 

Menschen haben ihr Reich, aber es ist ein Reich voll Misstrauen, drakonischer Strafen und Intoleranz. 

Die Elfen beider Volksgruppen sind ausschliesslich auf ihren Vorteil bedacht und würden sofort irgendein Reich ihrer Fraktion opfern sofern es sich für sie lohnt.

Zwerge betreiben seit Jahrtausenden Raubbau an den Erzen der Berge, sie akzeptieren niemanden als gleichwertiges Volk, sie sind stur, uneinsichtig, ignorant.


----------



## Axarax (7. März 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Dan, in WAR gibt es keine eindeutig "gute" Seite. Jede Seite hat ihre moralisch guten und schlechten Seiten.
> 
> Menschen haben ihr Reich, aber es ist ein Reich voll Misstrauen, drakonischer Strafen und Intoleranz.
> 
> ...




Yeah, genau so sehe ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muahahahahaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Argumente kann einfach keiner schlagen!
Fehlen nur ncoh n paar Quellenbelegen aus Chroniken und schon können wir anffangen zu Behaupten, "Zerstörung"=Lieb und Ordnung=Böse ..... paradox? - EGAL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Axarax-


----------



## Kartoffel (7. März 2007)

gut und böse in extremen gibt es nur in märchen ^^
in der realität sieht es aber ganz anders aus jede seite hat ihre standpunkte und die interpretiert jeder anders für sich.

genauso gibt es in WoW kein gut und böse...als mensch kann ich natürlich behaupten die orcs wären böse, weil sie aus dem dunklen portal kamen und alles angegriffen haben...genauso könnte ich als orc aber auch behaupten das die menschen böse wären, weil sie die orcs für Jahre in Internierungscamps eingepserrt haben.

Also mit solchem Denken in Extremen sollte man imemr sehr vorsichtig sein , weil es meistens nie so einfach ist wie es scheint.


----------



## splen (12. März 2007)

Dass WAR keine klassische Gut-Böse-Aufteilung hat, macht es in meinen Augen unheimlich schwer, sich zu entscheiden, auf welcher Seite man spielen möchte. -.- In der Regel wähle ich zusammen mit den Kumpels zumindest am Anfang immer die Seite der vermutlichen Underdogs, welches meist die "böse" Seite ist. Wie sich das bei WAR verhält, ist momentan noch gar nicht abzuschätzen.


----------



## Kartoffel (12. März 2007)

also bei WAR würd ich die menschen zu den underdogs zählen ^^


----------



## Devios (25. April 2007)

Also bei WAR gibt es definitiv eine gute und böse Seite....wer sich mal mehr als ne Stunde mit der Warhammer Welt auseinandergesetzt hat wird das wissen...

Außerdem gibt es im Tabletop eine Armee die sich Chaoszwerge nennt.....diese sind böse, da sie dem Chaos dienen...soviel zu dem Thema^^

Verräter gibts immer...


----------



## yosh1^ (16. Juni 2007)

Dan schrieb:


> Klar gibt es parallelen zwischen allen RPGs. Das liegt nicht am fehlenden Einfallsreichtum der Erfinder, sonder an der festen Basis des Fantasy-Gernres.
> Jeder Fantasyfilm und jede Fantasy-Welt begündet sich auf den festgelegten Grundwerten des Gernes und es gilt bei vielen Fans als undenkbar, diese Basis zu verändern.
> Orks und Untote sind immer dabei und immer böse. Menschen sind immer die Guten, werden aber meist leicht von Dunkelheit und Leichtsinn geführt. Elfen sind immer anmutige und weise Geschöpfe mit einem Hauch Versnobtheit.
> Wenn ein Autor eine neue Fantasy-Welt erfindet, so hat er sicher viel Spielraum für seine eigenen Idee, aber die Basis ist und bleibt gleich. Ich glaub es würde nicht machbar sein, auf einmal Zwerge mit Dämonen zusammen gegen Elfen und Orks kämpfen zu lassen. :-)
> ...




Rein nach der Warhammer geschichte, gibt es aber Zwerge die sich dem "Chaos" verschrieben haben. Sie beten zwar einen anderen Gott an und Versklaven Grünhäute, aber sie würden auch Menschen töten bzw. gegen sie kämpfen würde sie eine Armee aufstellen und über die Berge ziehen. Und bisher war bei jeden großen Chaosstrum auch die "Chaoszwerge" dabei die gegen die Menschen gekämpft haben. Aber ich weiß das du das nicht meintest, sondern eher die normalen Zwerge. Deshalb finde ich auch die Geschichte der Warhammer Welt eine der geilsten die es gibt. Sehr viele Fronten und verschiedene Völker, verschiedene Götter und auch manche Konflikte unter verbündeten.

Zu der klassischen Gut-böse ansicht kann ich eigentlich nur abraten, da die jeweiligen verschiedenen Völker verschiedene Ziele verfolgen. nimmt man einmal die Menschen und chaos sieht man zwar das dort das gute alte schwarz/weiß, Gut/Böse  Schema vorhanden ist, aber schon bei den Dunkelelfen hört dieses auf, denn währen sie böse würden sie mit dem Chaos verbündet sein. Was sie aber nicht sind, das beweisen ihre Türme und Armeen die dauerhaft gegen die Chaoswüste gestellt sind. Ihr ziel ist es lediglich bzw. das Ziel ihres Anführers ist den Phönixkönig der elfen zu töten und die rechtmäßige Herrschaft über die elfen und Ulthuan einzunehmen. Desweiteren passen die Skaven auch nicht in dieses Farbschema da sie selbst untereinander dauerhafte kämpfe führen, sowie gegen das Chaos. Die momentanen Fraktionen sind sowieso die Anfangsfraktionen und ich freue mich jetzt schon darauf wie die geschichte bei dem Spiel weitergehen wird und wie sie die anderen Völker einbringen werden. Denn so schön War auch ist es ist ein Spiel mit dem eine Firma Geld machen will um ihre Arbeiter zu bezahlen, also wird es auch dort Addons geben. Ich hoffe und bete aber dafür das dies nicht so wie bei Blizzard und ihrem immer höheren LvL anstieg passiert, sondern das sie auch ihre alten Geschichten, Quests und Instanzen pflegen und verschönern werden.


----------



## Madedman (26. Juni 2007)

Ich denke zum Gut/Böse thema so das man nicht eine rasse als gut undeine als böse abstempln kann weil es immer auf den blickwinkel der verschiedenen fraktionen ankommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (17. September 2007)

Njaja was hat gut oder böse mit ner bufffed gilde zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00dwyn (22. September 2007)

Devios schrieb:


> Also bei WAR gibt es definitiv eine gute und böse Seite....wer sich mal mehr als ne Stunde mit der Warhammer Welt auseinandergesetzt hat wird das wissen...



Oh nein, die endlose Diskussion um Gut und Böse bei Warhammer...bald kommt die Frage nach Khemri und den Echsenmenschen und dann gehts so richtig los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag nur eines: wenn man sich mit der Hintergrundgeschichte von Warhammer genau auseinandersetzt, dann wird man zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass es oberflächlich Gut und Böse gibt, aber dass man eben doch keine klare Trennlinie ziehen kann. Schaut euch nur mal an, was die Menschen des Imperiums so alles getan haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dabei merkt man auch direkt, was das klare Vorbild für die Warhammer-Welt ist: unsere eigene, und zwar in allen Facetten.


----------



## Jqe (22. September 2007)

Als wäre man bei wow einer der zu den dämonen helt es gibt nie gut und böse nur zwei seiten wo man zu einer hält


----------



## Lemendeer (6. November 2007)

Kurz gesagt in der Warhammer welt gibts kein Gut und böse^^
Nur mehr und weniger Böse ^^ wer sich mit Warhammer auskennt weis das ^^


----------



## Gamby (6. November 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Dan ne frage spielste dann auch in WAR nen Zwerg wenn ja sehen wir uns auf dem Shlachtfeld Wuhahaha
> Und noch was:ich werde dich und deine mindere rasse zum Kuchenbacken verwenden
> 
> 
> ...



Frage! *Finger in die Luft heb*
Hab zwar nur bis dein Post gelesen aber ich glaub nicht das darunter die Antwort auf meine Frage ist. Was haben alle gegen Zwerge? Wenn du ein Ork spielen willst dann is der Text ja normal wegen ewiger Feindschaft und so aber ich hab auch schon sehr viele Chaos- und Dunkelelfenspieler solche Texte schreiben sehen. Es geht jetzt nich darum das mich diese Worte verletzen oderso nur würde ich gern den Grund des allgemeinen Zwergenhasses wissen? Menschen sind doch auchnoch da oder die *flüster* versnoppten Elfen *nichtmehr flüster*. Ich freu mich schon auf die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Gamby wich einem anscheinend Elfischen Feil aus der sich knapp neben seinem Kopf in die Wand gebohrt hat. Er sprang auf den Boden und verließ den Raum, würde aber später zurückkehren in der hoffnung eine Antwort auf seine Frage zu finden*


----------



## Wagdy (8. November 2007)

Denke es hat keiner was gegen Zwerge...oder vielleicht doch *Grins* "Habda zwei Spaltaz Freunda vonna mia!"

Sie sind klein, ständig besoffen und stinken, würde jetzt ne Elfenkollegin sagen!^^

Und weil viele es nicht tun
@Topic

Denke, es werden viele erstmal mit Ihren bisherigen Spielerkollegen ne Gilde basteln.
Und wer nicht findet ingame schnell eine.
Ne buffed.de Gilde hmmm ....da würdenz ich mein Bruda verratn!^^

Also, nette Idee, aber ohne mich...denke auch nicht, das die Buffis mit einsteigen.
Wenn doch fänd ichs supaaaaaa
So long Wagdy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchii (16. November 2007)

@Gamby

Vieleicht kennst du das Buch der Grolle (oder so), jeder Zwerg hat so eins. In diesem Buch stehen alle Übeltaten und Beleidigungen gegen Zwerge. (Im Sinne von: Der X ist mir auf den Fuss getreten, ich schreibs mal auf. Später wird mein Urenkel, X's Urenkel die Beine brechen). Ergo die Zwergen haben selten nen Streit beendet. Was ich damit sagen will, ist folgendes; Zwerge haben viele Feinde. Wir können froh sein, dass die sich nicht ständig mit den Hochelfen kloppen (siehe "Krieg des Bartes")


----------



## keeris (18. November 2007)

öhm nur mal so ne Frage nebenbei, 

sollte hier nicht eigentlich eine Gilde entstehen? 

Und ihr redet alle über Gut und Böse.

Wen interessierts? Man spielt einfach das Volk, was einem am besten gefällt und gut is.

Soll die Buffedgilde Ordnung oder Zerstörung spielen ?


----------



## LittleFay (18. November 2007)

Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keeris (18. November 2007)

aber es gibt doch schon eine Zerstörungsgilde hier im Buffedforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Deshalb würd ich sagn, dass die hier Ordnung spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Da kann Dan , dann auch mit seinem Zwerg rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakahma (18. November 2007)

Pahh diese elenden stinkende zwerge wie ich sie hasse(außer in lord of the rings film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Xhudson (19. November 2007)

Ja^^ bei lord of the rings  waren auch fast alle Zwerge tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (19. November 2007)

/join bin dabei xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (22. November 2007)

Ok eine frage habe ich jetzt mal, wioeviele Fraktionen  wird es denn nun geben? 2 oder 3? 
Ich fände ja echt gut, wenns 3 wären, dann könnte die eine Siete nicht die andere vollflamen, und gegen 2 seiten aktiv vor zu gehen sind eh die meisten zu faul, ergo würde sich das geflame später sicher geben.


----------



## AhLuuum (22. November 2007)

Gibt zur Zeit nur 2 "Fraktionen", steht aber schon lange fest.


----------



## Barlyn (22. Dezember 2007)

Um nochmal auf die "Was-habt-ihr-gege-Zwerge"-Frage zurückzukommen:

Nichts, sie sind nur, in Öl angedünstet und auf einen Spalta gespießt sehr delikat!
Elfen...Hm.....Neee die kann man nicht á lßa "Moscht se weg!"-Art ausrotten.
Menschen....An denen is zu wenig dran


----------



## Bawagrog (28. März 2008)

Ich würde sehre gerne bei einer Buffed War Gilde mitmachen. Mittmoons zeigt ja das Buffed Gilden echt super funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Warum also nicht auch eine Buffed Fan-gilde in War?
*
Zu den Fraktionen:*
Ich würde sehr gerne Ordnung spielen. Dafür giebt es ein paar gründe:
- Ich spiele jetzt seit 3 Jahren Horde, dabei sind Zwerge meine Lieblings fantasy-figuren
- Zwerge sind grimmige, kleine, Birtrinkende Wesen mit einem schweren Kriegshammer (das find ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Die Bärte von Zwergen wachsen! (*Das* ist der Hauptgrund, warum ich Ordnung spielen will^^)
Die anderen Völker der Ordnung beachte ich hier mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sähe das aus? Würden wir uns schon in der Open Beta formieren?

Achja: Einen Namen bräuchten wir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer kann sich sowas ausdenken?^^

grüße
Bawagrog


----------



## AKPUNK (28. März 2008)

So dann schreibs ichs nochmal bevor ihr über die Fraktion streiten/ewig diskutiert macht eine bei beiden Fraktionen


----------



## Alwa (31. März 2008)

Ich währe auch für Ordnung ... da ich eine Imperiumsarmee in der Vitrine habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der zweite punkt ist das es scheinar schon vielzuviele Gilden auf der Seite der Zerstörung gibt. Wenn man sich das Forum mal so ansieht sind es ja ca 70-80%.

Was die HP angeht würde ich gern was machen wenn die Gilde zusammen kommt.


----------



## Bawagrog (1. April 2008)

Mit der Homepage könnten wir uns vielleicht zusammen tuen Alwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich schreib dir mal ne pn


----------



## Badomen (1. April 2008)

ich glaube ihr solltet aber dann einen Namen wählen wie "Buffed Fangilde" und euch nicht mit dem Namen buffed selbst schmücken
bei der WoW Gilde haben es ja auch schließlich die Inhaber der Seite selbst gegründet.
Daher fragt sie ob ihr den Namen verwenden dürft oder denkt euch nen eigenen aus...


----------



## Bawagrog (1. April 2008)

> ich glaube ihr solltet aber dann einen Namen wählen wie "Buffed Fangilde" und euch nicht mit dem Namen buffed selbst schmücken
> bei der WoW Gilde haben es ja auch schließlich die Inhaber der Seite selbst gegründet.
> Daher fragt sie ob ihr den Namen verwenden dürft oder denkt euch nen eigenen aus...


Ich denke mal, wenn die Gilde zusammen kommt, wird sie einen namen wählen, der nichts mit buffed zu tuen hat und nur als Fangilde auftreten.


----------



## Badomen (2. April 2008)

Ja dann ist die Frage warum der thread "Gilde-buffed" genannt wurde?naja egal


----------



## Alwa (2. April 2008)

Mein Vorschlag währe das man zwei gilden gründet eine auf der Seite der Ordnung und eine auf der Seiten der Zerstörung. 

zb. "Mal der Ordnung" und "Mal der Zerstörung"


----------



## evilcore (1. August 2008)

back to not topic

wusstet ihr, dass die war- welt tatsächlich ein abbild der realen welt darstellt? http://wo.gamona.de/images/artikel/zonen/maps/map_big.jpg
wer sich das mal anschaut, erkennt, wenn auch etwas verschwommen, unsere welt mit ihren kontinenten wieder. wobei auch länder, teilweise und auf halb auf der geschichte beruhend ,angedeutet wurden. z.B. stellt das Imperium Deutschland dar, Bretonia Frankreich(Bretagne), Estalia stellt Italien/Spanien dar.


----------



## Lari (1. August 2008)

Ne Buffed-Gilde? Bitte nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so ein paar FFAs hätt ich ab und zu schon gern als Gegner, Frei-Ruf ^^

Mal der Zerstörung könnt ihr knicken, so heißt ne Fertigkeit.


----------



## Rayon (1. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Ne Buffed-Gilde? Bitte nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie Lari sie pwnd.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

